# 10/29 Tacoma Halloween Party



## Shannon (Oct 24, 2005)

Dress up this Saturday and come on out to this!


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 24, 2005)

I'll be there for sure. My Friend is turning 21 that day, so it should be and awesome time


----------



## nyck (Oct 24, 2005)

make sure to get some pics dude! sounds like an awesome time it will be


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2005)

I wish I was there. I hope the gig goes well for you, Shannon. 
Who is Comapimp and Pistol For A Paycheck? Any good?


----------



## Shannon (Oct 25, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Who is Comapimp and Pistol For A Paycheck? Any good?



Actually, I've never heard them before. I've heard that Comapimp was good though.


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 25, 2005)

I found a comapimp cd at the studio 7 show. The only problem is the recording is soo shitty, I couldn't stand to listen to it for very long.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 25, 2005)

^ Well, just go to www.myspace.com/endtheory & listen to those tracks. You'll wonder how you ever got through life without them!


----------



## Donnie (Oct 25, 2005)

Comapimp - http://www.myspace.com/comawhore
I'm going to this show dressed up as Shannon.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 25, 2005)

Donnie said:


> I'm going to this show dressed up as Shannon.



What are my defining characteristics that would make everyone think you were being me for Halloween? 

/me dons flame suit


----------



## Donnie (Oct 25, 2005)

You know, I can't really think of any.


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought I'd dress up as a party monster.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 29, 2005)

cadenhead said:


> I thought I'd dress up as a party monster.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 29, 2005)

TONIGHT FUCKERS!!!!


----------

